# florite



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

so i know alot of you plant people SWEAR by this stuff... but im not a millionare and i have a hard time spending $100 on some rocks... is flourite and eco-complete really all its cracked up to be? is ther really a kwnoticable differnce? if its packed full of neuits dont they eventually run out? im moving my tank soon and i figured that woudl be a good time to switch out the substrate... any opions would be greataly apreciated.


----------

